# شقة للإيجار قانون جديد بمدينة نصر بالحي الثامن



## اسلام محمد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الإعلان : 114124
شقة للإيجار مساحتها 375 متر عبارة عن 3 غرف نوم و ريسيبشن 4 قطع و 3 حمام و مطبــخ للإيجار قانون جــديــد
•	الأرضيات رخـــام و باركيه و بورسلين
•	التشطيب هـــــاي سوبـــر لوكس .. مباني 98
•	دور سابـــع ... 2 أسانسيـــر
•	المطلوب : 10 الآف جنيــه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

